# Synoniemen.net voor andere talen



## eno2

Hallo, 

Bestaat er zoiets als synoniemen.net  met grafische weergave, voor andere talen zoals Frans, Engels, Duits, Spaans?
Of is synoniemen.net daarin uniek?


----------



## Red Arrow

Thesaurus.com - The world's favorite online thesaurus!
Het is wel niet mooi in categorieën opgedeeld zoals synoniemen.net


----------



## eno2

Het is vooral niet grafisch voorgesteld met clusters van vertakkingen.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, niet helemaal:
- visualthesaurus.com biedt synoniemen, ook visueel
- dwds.de biedt zeer goeie info (synoniemen, etymo), maar geen visuele info
Waarom vind jij die visuele info zo nuttig? Ik vind het mooi om te zien, maar... Heeft dat echt nut? Misschien makkelijker, dat wel...


----------



## eno2

The Englsih one is visual indeed. But behind a pay wall.
Waarom? Het is zoals een boom. Eerst de grootste vertakkingen, dan de kleinere trosjes. Op elk blaadje kan je klikken en dat geeft dan een nieuw boompje.  Sensationeel. Het hele betenisveld in één oogopslag. En gratis...


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, gratis... Maar ik begrijp al beter: je wil de verrassing van die veelheid...


----------



## eno2

Absoluut. Het grote snelle overzicht. Het is verrassend, afwisselend, en opfrissend.


----------



## ThomasK

Modern dus... Ik heb een boekje in eigen beheer gepubliceerd (professioneel gelayout zowaar), en er zit verrassing, afwisseling in, maar... het had misschien moderner moeten zijn... ;-(


----------

